# Gif mit weißem Hintergund in Gif mit transparentem Hintergrund. Aber wie****



## derbonko (20. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich versuche seit einer Stunde, dieses Animierte Gif so zu extrahieren, dass es einen transparenten Hintergrund hat.

Das habe ich auch hinbekommen, allerdings habe ich immer so einen hässlichen weißen Rand darum.
Wie kann ich es schaffen, dass das Gif vernünftig aussieht?

Über eure Hilfe bin ich jetzt schon sehr Dankbar!


----------

